
Making PostgreSQL Realtime - astigsen
https://realm.io/news/making-postgresql-realtime/
======
pgm8705
Trying to solve this problem with a Postgres => CouchDB & PouchDB solution
currently. I got pretty excited when I saw this, only to be disappointed to
find it only works with their Enterprise edition.

